# SOL/CSOL list for 2016-17 is Out



## raj747 (Oct 23, 2015)

Hi Guys,

New Skills occupation list is out little early this year. Seems no surprises. We have to see occupational quotas though. Accounting, IT, Engineering all intact.. Please find the attachment below..


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

raj747 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> New Skills occupation list is out little early this year. Seems no surprises. We have to see occupational quotas though. Accounting, IT, Engineering all intact.. Please find the attachment below..


Almost the same as last year!
Have they shared the updated CSOL as well?
as I can not find latest CSOL, please share the link if you are able to find one.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Rehan77 said:


> Almost the same as last year!
> Have they shared the updated CSOL as well?
> as I can not find latest CSOL, please share the link if you are able to find one.


see page 11 for CSOL


----------



## verma85anu (Feb 7, 2016)

261312 and 261313 removed from CSOL.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sheldondsilva29 (Apr 17, 2016)

raj747 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> New Skills occupation list is out little early this year. Seems no surprises. We have to see occupational quotas though. Accounting, IT, Engineering all intact.. Please find the attachment below..


will they keep the same or will it change in july?


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

verma85anu said:


> 261312 and 261313 removed from CSOL.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are not part of CSOL they belong to SOL.


----------



## verma85anu (Feb 7, 2016)

Yes steiger.. In the year 2015-2016 they are a part of SOL as well as CSOL.. However, as per the new list 261312 and 261313 are a part of SOL and not CSOL.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

verma85anu said:


> Yes steiger.. In the year 2015-2016 they are a part of SOL as well as CSOL.. However, as per the new list 261312 and 261313 are a part of SOL and not CSOL..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you sure? that can't be. If so, what would this mean? does this mean that 261312,and 261313 people cannot apply for state sponsorship?


----------



## verma85anu (Feb 7, 2016)

Absolutely sure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## verma85anu (Feb 7, 2016)

Check anzscosearch.com/261312


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## verma85anu (Feb 7, 2016)

Beginning 1st July 2016, 261312 and 261313 guys would not be able to apply for state sponsorship as these occupations have been removed from the new list for CSOL which is applicable effective 1st July 2016.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

verma85anu said:


> Absolutely sure
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you sure that Occupations on SOL but not on CSOL can not apply for state nomination?????

Could you pls share a link


----------



## verma85anu (Feb 7, 2016)

If someone applies for 190 visa than that would mean nominating an occupation which is on CSOL and not SOL.. If someones occupation is in SOL then 189 visa can be filed.. Also if you read the requirements of 190 visa there it says explicitly that an occupation needs to be nominated from the CSOL list.. This is my understanding and I think it makes sense.. If you have a different opinion then please share with me.. May be my understanding is not correct.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

verma85anu said:


> If someone applies for 190 visa than that would mean nominating an occupation which is on CSOL and not SOL.. If someones occupation is in SOL then 189 visa can be filed.. Also if you read the requirements of 190 visa there it says explicitly that an occupation needs to be nominated from the CSOL list.. This is my understanding and I think it makes sense.. If you have a different opinion then please share with me.. May be my understanding is not correct..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I need a link from DIBP, not sense making assumption, I hope you understand.


----------



## verma85anu (Feb 7, 2016)

Just google CSOL and this will direct you to border.gov.au.. There it says that you will need to nominate an occupation on CSOL if you are invited by a state which means for state sponsorship.. I am unable to send you the link since I am texting you from my cell phone.. Please have a look


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

verma85anu said:


> If someone applies for 190 visa than that would mean nominating an occupation which is on CSOL and not SOL.. If someones occupation is in SOL then 189 visa can be filed.. Also if you read the requirements of 190 visa there it says explicitly that an occupation needs to be nominated from the CSOL list.. This is my understanding and I think it makes sense.. If you have a different opinion then please share with me.. May be my understanding is not correct..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think occupation on SOL,but not on CSOL can apply for state nomination, If the chosen state nominates that occupation on their priority list.

Occupation on CSOL but not SOL can only apply for state nomination.

My opinion


----------



## verma85anu (Feb 7, 2016)

Ok so in your opinion if an occupation is on SOL but not on CSOL and that occupation is in priority list of any state which can be verified on states website then in that case state nomination is possible.. But if any state has an occupation which is in their priority list or list of occupations then that occupation should also be mentioned in CSOL.. Agree??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dip28 (Aug 31, 2015)

Can you please share the link to the page on which you found this new list? I am unable to find it on DIBP website.


----------



## verma85anu (Feb 7, 2016)

JP Mosa said:


> I think occupation on SOL,but not on CSOL can apply for state nomination, If the chosen state nominates that occupation on their priority list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Whatever be the case.. I was interested in checking if spouse points can be granted if I become a primary applicant or if my wife becomes primary applicant.. 

My spouse as Primary Applicant: My wife's occupation was 261312 and now its on SOL only effective 1st July 2016 and my occupation is 224113 which is on CSOL only so she would not get points for my occupation.

Vice versa also not possible as the rule is that both primary applicant and spouse occupation has to be listed on the same skilled occupation list.

I see 261399 as an alternative to 261312 and it is open in Sydney which I would find out in July then she will get spouse points for my occupation as 261399 is a part of CSOL in new occupation list.


----------



## verma85anu (Feb 7, 2016)

JP Mosa said:


> I think occupation on SOL,but not on CSOL can apply for state nomination, If the chosen state nominates that occupation on their priority list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also in my opinion if any occupation is on state migration list then it would be on the CSOL also..


----------



## ta2605 (May 16, 2016)

I am electrical engineer. I have more than seven years experience in electrical field. I have recently lost my job. can i apply to dibp on the basis of my previous experience. Further, is it necessary to be working to apply for dibp.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

verma85anu said:


> Whatever be the case.. I was interested in checking if spouse points can be granted if I become a primary applicant or if my wife becomes primary applicant..
> 
> My spouse as Primary Applicant: My wife's occupation was 261312 and now its on SOL only effective 1st July 2016 and my occupation is 224113 which is on CSOL only so she would not get points for my occupation.
> 
> ...


Check whether full assessment is needed while claiming partner points, lot of ppl unaware of


----------



## Asifskeep (Apr 19, 2016)

Occupation is on SOL but not on CSOL, does that makes me ineligible to claim points for state sponsorship?

Best regards


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

great.


----------



## verma85anu (Feb 7, 2016)

Asifskeep said:


> Occupation is on SOL but not on CSOL, does that makes me ineligible to claim points for state sponsorship?
> 
> Best regards




As far as I am aware that if you want to file for state sponsorship then you need to nominate an occupation on CSOL


----------



## ta2605 (May 16, 2016)

please reply


----------



## kam82 (May 27, 2015)

Please correct me if i am wrong,, but i saw the skill select site,,, 
there is an update for today,, 16 May,,, 

But i can still see both these codes in the CSOl list,,,,

Can some one please cross check.... if i am seeing something wrong


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Asifskeep said:


> Occupation is on SOL but not on CSOL, does that makes me ineligible to claim points for state sponsorship?
> 
> Best regards


best option is ,write to that sate which you are seeking nomination.
You get full info.
This place will confuse you with lot of assumptions.

Good luck


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

ta2605 said:


> I am electrical engineer. I have more than seven years experience in electrical field. I have recently lost my job. can i apply to dibp on the basis of my previous experience. Further, is it necessary to be working to apply for dibp.


You can.


----------



## kam82 (May 27, 2015)

raj747 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> New Skills occupation list is out little early this year. Seems no surprises. We have to see occupational quotas though. Accounting, IT, Engineering all intact.. Please find the attachment below..




Please let us know the source of the document


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

I guess that guy is right. If not, why would they list 261312 and 261313 on both SOL and CSOL this financial year? Maybe in next financial year every state would not allow these people to apply for invitation.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

If you apply for a General Skilled Migration visa and you ARE nominated by a State or Territory Government, you must nominate an occupation from either the Skilled Occupation List (SOL) OR the Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List (CSOL).

Australia Skilled Occupation List - Australian Visa Bureau


----------



## Ange007 (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi friends.. what is the current points required to apply NSW 190... Is it essential to have superior english or if a person fulfills 65+5 is he/she get invited?
Please let me know. Thank you!


----------



## Sennara (Jul 31, 2013)

Occupations on either SOL or CSOL can apply for 190 as long as it's on the state's sponsoring list as well. Occupations on CSOL can not apply for 189.

There is no such thing as the occupations on SOL can not apply for state sponsorship. Duh! :doh:


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

only 261312 and 261313 alone ? I dont see 261311 ( Analyst Programmer ) either in CSOL ? whether that also removed ?

kindly advise.

Thanks.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

*SOL for 2016-17 announced*

Want to migrate to Australia? 2016-17 Skilled Occupations List (SOL) announced | SBS Your Language

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...ing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/SOL


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

Sennara said:


> Occupations on either SOL or CSOL can apply for 190 as long as it's on the state's sponsoring list as well. Occupations on CSOL can not apply for 189.
> 
> There is no such thing as the occupations on SOL can not apply for state sponsorship. Duh! :doh:


Thanks for the information 
I hope you get the Grant very soon!!


----------



## YuviSingh (Mar 8, 2016)

Hey Guys,

If you would check, you will find a similar document was released for last year too 2015-2016 with same SOL and CSOL.

In CSOL, it didn't have 261312 and 261313 but the CSOL that we actually have for 2015-16 has these ANZSCO codes.

So, SOL and CSOL for 2016-17 should match this document but it is modifiable.

We need to wait for July 1, 2016 for final list.

Thanks
Syan


----------



## jv892508 (Feb 15, 2016)

This is what I read from a website - 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) have released the new Skilled Occupations List (SOL) for 2016-17.

This list will come into effect from 1st July, 2016.

The Skilled Occupations List is used for 189 (Skilled Independent Visa), 489 (Skilled Regional Provisional Visa) and 485 (Graduate Temporary Visa) visa applications.

*The DIBP have also released the Consolidated Sponsored Occupations List (CSOL) which is used for 190 (Skilled Nominated Visa), 457 (Temporary Work Skilled Visa) and 186 (Employer Nominated Scheme) visa applications.*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

It clearly says that CSOL is used for 190 visa. Since 261313 is missing from CSOL list, it makes it impossible for people with 55 points to apply for skilled visa. People with 60 points will not have any issues as they can opt for 189 visa. This is only my opinion.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

jv892508 said:


> This is what I read from a website -
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) have released the new Skilled Occupations List (SOL) for 2016-17.
> 
> ...


If this is the case then be rest assured that cutoff points will shoot up to 65. Many 60-65+ pointers also apply for state sponsorship...now if they can only apply for 189 then cutoff will rise..


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Danav_Singh said:


> If this is the case then be rest assured that cutoff points will shoot up to 65. Many 60-65+ pointers also apply for state sponsorship...now if they can only apply for 189 then cutoff will rise..


:fingerscrossed:


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

jv892508 said:


> This is what I read from a website -
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) have released the new Skilled Occupations List (SOL) for 2016-17.
> 
> ...



Can you confirm its only 261312 and 261313 or even 261311 ( Analyst Programmer ) is removed from CSOL ?


----------



## jv892508 (Feb 15, 2016)

Sennara said:


> Occupations on either SOL or CSOL can apply for 190 as long as it's on the state's sponsoring list as well. Occupations on CSOL can not apply for 189.
> 
> There is no such thing as the occupations on SOL can not apply for state sponsorship. Duh! :doh:





hari_it_ram said:


> Can you confirm its only 261312 and 261313 or even 261311 ( Analyst Programmer ) is removed from CSOL ?


As per the list attached in this thread, below ICT codes are missing from CSOL;

261111
261112
261311
261312
261313
263111
263311
263312

It could be a mistake/accidental omission while preparing the list. Better to wait for few weeks for the final list.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

verma85anu said:


> If someone applies for 190 visa than that would mean nominating an occupation which is on CSOL and not SOL.. If someones occupation is in SOL then 189 visa can be filed.. Also if you read the requirements of 190 visa there it says explicitly that an occupation needs to be nominated from the CSOL list.. This is my understanding and I think it makes sense.. If you have a different opinion then please share with me.. May be my understanding is not correct..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am 100% sure about csol list.
Sol list means one can apply for 189 and 190.
But in csol list the stream 2 people are restricted by only apply for 190. Not 189 even high points than 60.

To eligible for the 190sc state sponsor the occupation must be in sol first and then it should be in state website too. I mean if you want to apply for 190 ss for nsw, your occupation must be in sol and also in nsw skill occupation list too. If you full fill this criteria then 100% you can apply 190 with 55 points too. But must be in state sol list. 
Currently the 261313 is in sol and in csol too. But can i apply for all state ? The answer is no. I must check the whole state list in SA,WA,VIC,TAS,NT,NSW STATE skill occupation list. If i am in there i can apply for 190 with that state.
Any doubt?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> jv892508 said:
> 
> 
> > This is what I read from a website -
> ...


Yes CSOL list is compulsary for 190 visa. Which are less popular and not in demand. 
To eligible for the state sponsor visa 190 firstly the occupation should be in sol. And then after in perticular website of state sol list.
If you match both criteria then definately all can apply 190sc nsw ss with 55.
Any doubt?


----------



## YuviSingh (Mar 8, 2016)

jv892508 said:


> As per the list attached in this thread, below ICT codes are missing from CSOL;
> 
> 261111
> 261112
> ...


It's doesn't look a mistake when comparing with the same document from last year. 

We need to wait for 1st July.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

djdoller said:


> I am 100% sure about csol list.
> Sol list means one can apply for 189 and 190.
> But in csol list the stream 2 people are restricted by only apply for 190. Not 189 even high points than 60.
> 
> ...


It make sense , but when you say "state website too" what you mean actually ? Priority list of the state ? In this case the state will overlook both SOL and CSOL and come up with their own list for which they want to nominate ?

Can state ignore the occupations that are not in CSOL ? And go with by picking up the occupation codes only from SOL ?

Sending from mobile.


----------



## verma85anu (Feb 7, 2016)

jv892508 said:


> This is what I read from a website -
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) have released the new Skilled Occupations List (SOL) for 2016-17.
> 
> ...




+1. This was exactly my understanding as well.


----------



## verma85anu (Feb 7, 2016)

ShammiSyan said:


> It's doesn't look a mistake when comparing with the same document from last year.
> 
> 
> 
> We need to wait for 1st July.




Yes, its best to wait until 1st July 2016.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

ShammiSyan said:


> jv892508 said:
> 
> 
> > As per the list attached in this thread, below ICT codes are missing from CSOL;
> ...


Agent told me that if occupation is in sol then it must in csol too.
To eligible for state sponsor visa,
1. Occupation must be on sol
2. It must be on perticular state sol list where we are applying. NSW VIC ACT WA SA TAS this all state have their own website and different criteria and different sol list. If occupation is not in such state sol list then only problem to apply for state sponsor 190sc.
Cheers.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > I am 100% sure about csol list.
> ...


In that case agent exactly sited in my quiery that if your occupation is in sol list it must be on CSOL too. So there might be printing mistake. Last time the 261313 ceiling was fulled in march month just for couple of hours. It was error in skill select website. And we must refer the web at www.border.gov.au to check the list. So 100% we need to wait untill the mistake has been correct by immi. Staff.
Cheers


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

JP Mosa said:


> verma85anu said:
> 
> 
> > If someone applies for 190 visa than that would mean nominating an occupation which is on CSOL and not SOL.. If someones occupation is in SOL then 189 visa can be filed.. Also if you read the requirements of 190 visa there it says explicitly that an occupation needs to be nominated from the CSOL list.. This is my understanding and I think it makes sense.. If you have a different opinion then please share with me.. May be my understanding is not correct..
> ...


You are 100% correct.


----------



## YuviSingh (Mar 8, 2016)

Document 2016-17 - https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2016L00800

Document 2015-16 - https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2015L01059

Both SOL and CSOL are exactly same.

But for CSOL, the one being used for 2015-16 is different than in the document.


So, better wait for 44 more days to know the exact list.


----------



## verma85anu (Feb 7, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Agent told me that if occupation is in sol then it must in csol too.
> To eligible for state sponsor visa,
> 1. Occupation must be on sol
> 2. It must be on perticular state sol list where we are applying. NSW VIC ACT WA SA TAS this all state have their own website and different criteria and different sol list. If occupation is not in such state sol list then only problem to apply for state sponsor 190sc.
> Cheers.




So this means CSOL is subset of SOL. Lets hope that the mistake is rectified.


----------



## jv892508 (Feb 15, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Yes CSOL list is compulsary for 190 visa. Which are less popular and not in demand.
> To eligible for the state sponsor visa 190 firstly the occupation should be in sol. And then after in perticular website of state sol list.
> If you match both criteria then definately all can apply 190sc nsw ss with 55.
> Any doubt?


What is the difference between 190 visa & 190sc visas mentioned above ? Why would you say 190 visa is less popular. As far as I know, its used by many applicants with lesser points (55-65)


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

jv892508 said:


> What is the difference between 190 visa & 190sc visas mentioned above ? Why would you say 190 visa is less popular. As far as I know, its used by many applicants with lesser points (55-65)[/QUOT
> 
> 
> 190SC- sub class 190.
> ...


----------



## petite (Dec 29, 2015)

i could see even 221214-internal auditor is in SOL But not in csol...


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

verma85anu said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Agent told me that if occupation is in sol then it must in csol too.
> ...


I think this is not just mistake but it shows the same in last year too. On june 2015 date.
This year its may 2016 date.
Check it here.
https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2015L01059 
I am 100% sure that if the occupation is in sol then it must be in CSOL too . This is happened since 2004. Earlier the name was different they sited modl list. 
Mean occupation in most demand list. Not it replaced by sol(skill select list).
Here the deep information about csol occupation was tefered in appendix of immi.gov.au in past time. They just temoved that block to get apprndix. That is the law of immigration and deep information about a single line which wrote in their website. 
Immigration people write the statements in just positive manner. But it doesn't mean that exact translate in our words.
Because australian immigration web site is too tricky in wordings since last 15 yrs.
So just believe that sol is most useful list for all trades. Few marketing occupation are not famouse so they included in csol list. Few manager level course are in csol too. Many other trades in csol too. This means that they can not apply 189. 
Other thing is fact that the trades in sol will be in csol too.
But few trades are in csol but not in sol. At that time applicant must apply 190 and other sc. Thats it.
Cheers. And feel free.


----------



## neerajeai (May 15, 2016)

Hello Guys,

I have worked in 5 different organizations (in different locations) in the last 12 years.
1. Do i need to get 5 Stat Dec (each signed by a *then Manager/Colleague)?

2.Is there an alternative - Can i mention all my employments in one Stat Dec and get it signed by my current manager and then notarized on a stamp paper.

Thanks for your help
-Neeraj


----------



## verma85anu (Feb 7, 2016)

Yes 5 statutory declarations. One for each employer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neerajeai (May 15, 2016)

Thanks verma85anu

One more query (sorry for the trouble)

1. Do these 5 Stat Dec be part of 1 stamp paper followed by 5 pages (one each for indivisual stat dec)
2. Do i need 5 stamp papers - one each for indivisual stat dec.

thanks again.


----------



## verma85anu (Feb 7, 2016)

Its better to have 5 stamp papers. Get the matter printed for one employer on one stamp paper, 2nd employer on 2nd stamp paper and so on.. This is because each employer is different in your case. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

neerajeai said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have worked in 5 different organizations (in different locations) in the last 12 years.
> 1. Do i need to get 5 Stat Dec (each signed by a *then Manager/Colleague)?
> ...


You have to submit one SD per one company


----------



## Newrulez (Jun 6, 2015)

Hi Guys,

If you check both lists in the PDF, you will easily find that none of the occupations against SOL(Shedule 1) is mentioned in the CSOL (Schedule 2). 

This document is misleading.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Newrulez said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> If you check both lists in the PDF, you will easily find that none of the occupations against SOL(Shedule 1) is mentioned in the CSOL (Schedule 2).
> 
> This document is misleading.


Brilliant Catch. Hope the CSOL will change for sure.


----------



## Randilg (May 18, 2016)

in the CSOL they took out my occupation that i submitted an EOI for last year. But there is an alternative similar one, but requires assessment through some other agency (not VETASSESS). What to do? Also will the elections affect this list?


----------



## YuviSingh (Mar 8, 2016)

Hey Guys,

An official update from ANZSCO website:

===================================

A new legislative instrument has been released containing the new SOL and CSOL list for the next program year 2016-2017.

If there are no other changes, the new list will take effect on 1st July 2016.

SOL / CSOL list changes to be applied on 1st July 2016

SOL to CSOL

The following 9 occupations will be REMOVED from the SOL list:

233611: Mining Engineer (excluding Petroleum)
233612: Petroleum Engineer
234912: Metallurgist
251311: Environmental Health Officer
251312: Occupational Health and Safety Adviser
411211: Dental Hygienist
411212: Dental Prosthetist
411213: Dental Technician
411214: Dental Therapist

CSOL to SOL

The following 2 occupations will be ADDED to the SOL list:

252711: Audiologist
251912: Orthotist or Prosthetist

The new changes will be updated on Anzscosearch on 1st July. Until then, the current list applies.
===================================================

So basically SOL looks to be actual list and CSOL has the occupations which are not there in SOL, as was the case for the SOL and CSOL for 2015-16.

So DIBP removes occupations from SOL and puts them CSOL and from CSOL to SOL.

For the final CSOL for 190 which is state specific, we need to wait for July 1st as was the case with CSOL in older legislation 2015-16 and actual CSOL being used for that year.

Link -- https://www.anzscosearch.com/quick-news/

Thanks
Syan


----------



## Randilg (May 18, 2016)

Also do all States like ACT get updated SOL?? For those wanting a regional or state sponsered visa?

Is it better to update EOI for 189 or 190 to meet a new occupation listed in demand in another state like ACT?


----------



## Randilg (May 18, 2016)

verma85anu said:


> If someone applies for 190 visa than that would mean nominating an occupation which is on CSOL and not SOL.. If someones occupation is in SOL then 189 visa can be filed.. Also if you read the requirements of 190 visa there it says explicitly that an occupation needs to be nominated from the CSOL list.. This is my understanding and I think it makes sense.. If you have a different opinion then please share with me.. May be my understanding is not correct..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But what if the SOL is in a specific state and not nationwide? then is it 189 or 190 visa? But most importantly, will this list change again this year due to elections and new legislature?


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

*SOL / CSOL List changes 2016-17*

A new legislative instrument has been released containing the new SOL and CSOL list for the next program year 2016-2017.

If there are no other changes, the new list will take effect on 1st July 2016.

SOL / CSOL list changes

SOL to CSOL

The following 9 occupations will be REMOVED from the SOL list:

233611: Mining Engineer (excluding Petroleum)
233612: Petroleum Engineer
234912: Metallurgist
251311: Environmental Health Officer
251312: Occupational Health and Safety Adviser
411211: Dental Hygienist
411212: Dental Prosthetist
411213: Dental Technician
411214: Dental Therapist

CSOL to SOL

The following 2 occupations will be ADDED to the SOL list:

252711: Audiologist
251912: Orthotist or Prosthetist

The new changes will be updated on Anzscosearch on 1st July. Until then, the current list applies.

Official information can be found here:

https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2016L00800


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

If the occupation is in sol then it must be in csol. Thats why there are less occupation codes in sol than csol. Sol refers stream 1 and csol refers stream 2. Stream 1 is in most demand and stream 2 is less popular. 
Stream 1 sol list occupation are eligible to apply for 189 and 190. Stream 2 can only eligible to apply for 190 even the points are 60 or higher. Later on 1st of july the sol and csol list will updated and we can see the exactly same occupation in SOL which are in CSOL too. 
By this 2 months time immigration staff is very busy to set the limits of ceiling and seperate the occupation by their denand. So later on the csol will be set as sol.
All state will change their own sol list and again there will be madsive changes in state sol list. 
Everytime opportunity has been increase when new immigration year start. There is only one fear for all is " will my occupation will remain in state sol list"? If the answer is yes then the spaces are wide.
Cheers . I just express my experience and put some knowledge. Dont take wrong if someone feel that my information is not relavent. But the write up here is all my last few years of experience is here.
Thanks to all and all the best for next invite, nomination and or visa approval.
Cheers.


----------



## saurabhshahi (Nov 11, 2015)

*New SOL/CSOL List 2016/2017*

Hi Everyone,

Has anyone checked the new SOL/CSOL list for 2016/2017? 

I have a query that there is category for System Analyst 261112 and Business Analyst 261111 in SOL list, if it is not in the CSOL list then should i be able to apply for 190 visa?

Regards,
Saurabh


----------



## Netra (Apr 23, 2016)

The same case for Accountant (General) and Internal Auditor.


----------



## kharikrishnan80 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Query on CSOL*

Hi,

My occupation is on CSOL but not in SOL, is there a issue?

Regards
KRISH


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

kharikrishnan80 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My occupation is on CSOL but not in SOL, is there a issue?
> 
> ...


For the visa subclass 190, you need to see the state requirements. Like for south Australia, you need to have high points i.e. 85 in order to take up a occupation from the CSOL category


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

saurabhshahi said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Has anyone checked the new SOL/CSOL list for 2016/2017?
> 
> ...



You can, If occupations are in SOL and state specific priority list,


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

kharikrishnan80 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My occupation is on CSOL but not in SOL, is there a issue?
> 
> ...


If its in CSOL,not in SOL,
you can only apply for 190 by seeking nimination from that state which prioritize your occupation on their demand list.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

kharikrishnan80 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My occupation is on CSOL but not in SOL, is there a issue?
> 
> ...


Not at all.
But even if you have 70 points you must apply 190sc with refering the state sol list.
If its in state sol list too you can go for 190. 
Csol /stream 2 guys can only apply 190. They can't apply 189 only.
Cheers.


----------



## Upendraa (May 19, 2016)

raj747 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> New Skills occupation list is out little early this year. Seems no surprises. We have to see occupational quotas though. Accounting, IT, Engineering all intact.. Please find the attachment below..


Thanks for sharing this list. Since I am new user hence not able to get the pdf. Can u pls confirm if software engg still present in CSOL for 2016-17? my wife occupation is present in CSOL and I am planning to claim partner points. Appreciate your response. Thanks


----------



## Upendraa (May 19, 2016)

raj747 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> New Skills occupation list is out little early this year. Seems no surprises. We have to see occupational quotas though. Accounting, IT, Engineering all intact.. Please find the attachment below..





verma85anu said:


> 261312 and 261313 removed from CSOL.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you sure? today only I got my ACS+ for 261313 (Software Engg) and I am planning to claim partner point as my wife occupation (ICT Account Manager) exists in CSOL. If I will start her assessment in next couple of days, Vetassess will take 10-12 week to response and till then June will be over and then I will not able to claim partner point?? is there any way I can request them to process on urgent basis by paying extra fees etc.


----------



## Upendraa (May 19, 2016)

djdoller said:


> If the occupation is in sol then it must be in csol. Thats why there are less occupation codes in sol than csol. Sol refers stream 1 and csol refers stream 2. Stream 1 is in most demand and stream 2 is less popular.
> Stream 1 sol list occupation are eligible to apply for 189 and 190. Stream 2 can only eligible to apply for 190 even the points are 60 or higher. Later on 1st of july the sol and csol list will updated and we can see the exactly same occupation in SOL which are in CSOL too.
> By this 2 months time immigration staff is very busy to set the limits of ceiling and seperate the occupation by their denand. So later on the csol will be set as sol.
> All state will change their own sol list and again there will be madsive changes in state sol list.
> ...



Thanks for your detailed post. So that means all the occupation present in the SOL, by default exits in CSOL. if this is the case then I can claim my partner points. I read in this forum only that Software Engg (261313) present in SOL 2016-17 list but removed from CSOL 2016-17 list. Can u pls confirm me on that? so that I can proceed accordingaly. Thanks in advance.


----------



## verma85anu (Feb 7, 2016)

Upendraa said:


> Thanks for your detailed post. So that means all the occupation present in the SOL, by default exits in CSOL. if this is the case then I can claim my partner points. I read in this forum only that Software Engg (261313) present in SOL 2016-17 list but removed from CSOL 2016-17 list. Can u pls confirm me on that? so that I can proceed accordingaly. Thanks in advance.




To claim partner points both the occupations should be in same list. Ex- if primary applicants occupation is in SOL then spouse occupation also has to be in SOL.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Upendraa said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > If the occupation is in sol then it must be in csol. Thats why there are less occupation codes in sol than csol. Sol refers stream 1 and csol refers stream 2. Stream 1 is in most demand and stream 2 is less popular.
> ...


It will be there on 1st july 2016 in csol too. And no need to worry. As far as 261313 is in sol you can still apply for 189 with 60 points ans 190 for 55 points . 
Cheers. Dont look at csol untill 1st july 2016. It will be there later on.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

verma85anu said:


> Upendraa said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your detailed post. So that means all the occupation present in the SOL, by default exits in CSOL. if this is the case then I can claim my partner points. I read in this forum only that Software Engg (261313) present in SOL 2016-17 list but removed from CSOL 2016-17 list. Can u pls confirm me on that? so that I can proceed accordingaly. Thanks in advance.
> ...


Yes correct. 100% .


----------



## Upendraa (May 19, 2016)

verma85anu said:


> To claim partner points both the occupations should be in same list. Ex- if primary applicants occupation is in SOL then spouse occupation also has to be in SOL.


I am aware of this and thats why I have asked my initial questions. My wife occupation is in CSOL (ICT Account Manager) and planning to claim partner points to reach total 55 and then apply for 190-NSW. I am worried now as getting mix response in forum. If I will proceed with my wife skill assessment and on 1 July, 261313 (Software Engg) will not present in CSOL then I will loose AUD$810 or waiting till July will loose one and half months... confused?? Please help.


----------



## Upendraa (May 19, 2016)

djdoller said:


> It will be there on 1st july 2016 in csol too. And no need to worry. As far as 261313 is in sol you can still apply for 189 with 60 points ans 190 for 55 points .
> Cheers. Dont look at csol untill 1st july 2016. It will be there later on.


How you are so sure about this? Please share the source of truth, I really need it for my further processing. Any help really appreciated.

If I will not get partner point now then I need to wait till November 2016 to get 5 point for experience for and 55 in total. I am planning to get partner point now and apply for 190-NSW immediately and update EOI in November 2016 if not invited till then


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Upendraa said:


> verma85anu said:
> 
> 
> > To claim partner points both the occupations should be in same list. Ex- if primary applicants occupation is in SOL then spouse occupation also has to be in SOL.
> ...


It is your choice to wait untill july , but you should not worry about this. Coz the occupation is in sol willbe in csol too. The same detail was in legislation.au website for the 2015-2016 too. Last year the same 261313 was in sol but were not seen in csol. Later after 1stjuly 2015 it was there.
Another thing occupation in sol means can apply for 189 or 190. But if only in csol then can not apply 189. Only apply for 190.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Upendraa said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > It will be there on 1st july 2016 in csol too. And no need to worry. As far as 261313 is in sol you can still apply for 189 with 60 points ans 190 for 55 points .
> ...


Because i already asked to iscah agent one of the known agent in australia. And other thing is that the same error happened in 2015-16. Later on all occupation were there in csol which was in sol. It is the law that the occupation in sol will be in csol too. So it make sense. Just find me just one occupation which is in sol but not in csol list for current year.
Cheers.


----------



## Upendraa (May 19, 2016)

Make sense and 100% agreed with ur sentence. So according to you, I will proceed with my wife skill assessment to save my one and half months and on July 1 2016 I will find Software engineer (261313) in the CSOL too. :wink:


----------



## Upendraa (May 19, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Upendraa said:
> 
> 
> > djdoller said:
> ...


Make sense and 100% agreed with ur sentence. So according to you, I will proceed with my wife skill assessment to save my one and half months and on July 1 2016 I will find Software engineer (261313) in the CSOL too.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Upendraa said:


> Make sense and 100% agreed with ur sentence. So according to you, I will proceed with my wife skill assessment to save my one and half months and on July 1 2016 I will find Software engineer (261313) in the CSOL too.


My cousin is also applying in june month with 55 points in 261313 for 190sc. So dont worry. If you really want to make sure please ask to any agent or send an email to iscah staff which is on website in contact email id. Check it out. 
Cheers.


----------



## Upendraa (May 19, 2016)

djdoller said:


> My cousin is also applying in june month with 55 points in 261313 for 190sc. So dont worry. If you really want to make sure please ask to any agent or send an email to iscah staff which is on website in contact email id. Check it out.
> Cheers.


Thanks. Any idea what will be the time frame to get the invite for software engg 55 pointer ??


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Upendraa said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > My cousin is also applying in june month with 55 points in 261313 for 190sc. So dont worry. If you really want to make sure please ask to any agent or send an email to iscah staff which is on website in contact email id. Check it out.
> ...


Just 1 month and 10 days to go and you will know everything. Dont worry. There is no official data so its all depends on nsw now.


----------



## Tunai (Dec 11, 2015)

ShammiSyan said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> If you would check, you will find a similar document was released for last year too 2015-2016 with same SOL and CSOL.
> 
> ...


Please what strategy did you use in the speaking module, i have tried twice and had a score of 53 and 57. Appreciate your advice.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Tunai said:


> Please what strategy did you use in the speaking module, i have tried twice and had a score of 53 and 57. Appreciate your advice.


This thread is about the occupation lists. If you have a question about English tests, please look for a thread on that topic or start a new thread.


----------



## azerty (Jan 22, 2016)

I'm not sure if this has been noted:
The DIBP webpage on the SOL has mentioned that the CSOL will not be affected.

The occupation ceiling will be out in early june.

Skilled Occupations List (SOL)


----------



## Gaurang (Sep 24, 2015)

5. SPECIFY, in relation to a person who is nominated by a State or Territory government agency, or the spouse or de facto partner of a person who is nominated by a State or Territory government agency, and who is issued an invitation, on or after 1 July 2016 to make an application for a:
a) Subclass 190 Skilled – Nominated visa; or
b) Subclass 489 Skilled – Regional (Provisional) visa;
and, if applicable, in relation to the spouse or de facto partner of that person:
i) each occupation listed in Column A of Schedule 1 and Column A of Schedule 2 to this Instrument is to be a skilled occupation that is applicable to the person, for the purposes of paragraph 1.15I(1)(a) of the Regulations;


It is clearly written for 190 and 489 sol and cost both will be applicable in legislation.


----------



## YuviSingh (Mar 8, 2016)

It's official on DIBP website now

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...ing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/SOL


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

As i told before that if the occupation is on sol it must be on csol. So the detail updated on skill select website now. Only make in mind the flagged occupation might be removed on next year 2017-2018. So if people can try and increased their points and get invite that would be better for perticular occupation.
Cheers.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

azerty said:


> I'm not sure if this has been noted:
> The DIBP webpage on the SOL has mentioned that the CSOL will not be affected.
> 
> The occupation ceiling will be out in early june.
> ...


It means the same CSOL list will be remain as it is.


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

That's such a relief that most of the occupations are in SOL, now lets see what occupation ceilings are for this year.
Any idea when DIBP will publish ceilings for occupations???


----------



## azerty (Jan 22, 2016)

Rehan77 said:


> That's such a relief that most of the occupations are in SOL, now lets see what occupation ceilings are for this year.
> Any idea when DIBP will publish ceilings for occupations???


 Early June on the SkillSelect page according to DIBP's SOL webpage:
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...sessing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists

If I were to make a guess, probably at the same time as the May 25 round report.


----------



## itsrajatm (Jun 22, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

I'm new to this forum and have been researching from quite sometime whether to apply for CSOL or SOL. Please help me to understand that my profession (Network Analyst) shows under CSOL schedule 2 and ANZSCOsearch.com shows that WA have demand of that occupation however m confused if i need employer contract as well or I can directly go for nominated CSOL?
Any help appreciated..thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

itsrajatm said:


> Hello Everyone, I'm new to this forum and have been researching from quite sometime whether to apply for CSOL or SOL. Please help me to understand that my profession (Network Analyst) shows under CSOL schedule 2 and ANZSCOsearch.com shows that WA have demand of that occupation however m confused if i need employer contract as well or I can directly go for nominated CSOL? Any help appreciated..thanks


You need to check what are the requirements for WA SS.


----------



## biraj8 (Jun 22, 2016)

Hi,
I have applied for EOI under subclass 189 with 65 Points, on 17.06.16. I have received positive outcome from EA in job code Engineering Technologist 233914. 
What are my chances to get an invite in July 2016 ? What are the invite dates ?


----------

